# Kenpo/Kempo Schools in New York ??



## Shinryu (Aug 15, 2002)

I'm looking for a Kenpo/Kempo schools in New York City ?  Prefereable in Kosho Ryu Kempo. But if there's other is fine... And prefereable in Manhattan, but doesn't matter that much if it's in another location but at least inside of NYC. Manhattan, Bronx, Queens, or Brooklyn are the boroughs I can get to . 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Shinryu (Aug 15, 2002)

Maybe... Someone can give a directory for 

Kenpo/Kempo

Chuan'Fa ???


----------



## Kirk (Aug 15, 2002)

Try here:

http://kenpo.nethosting.net/


----------



## Shinryu (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> 
> *Try here:
> 
> http://kenpo.nethosting.net/ *



Well, Thanks

I'll give it a try and see .


----------



## Kirk (Aug 15, 2002)

Sorry, best I could find for ya! :asian:


----------



## Shinryu (Aug 15, 2002)

No problem

Too bad, I couldn't find nothing there
Except 1 guy in NEW YORK, but he's in Upstate.


----------



## Zeke (Aug 16, 2002)

You might want to check out Robert Somma's Bronx Kenpo Karate Academy.  I believe he is on E. Tremont Aveneu. He is one of Mr. John Sepulveda's students.
Take care
Zeke


----------



## Shinryu (Aug 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Zeke _
> 
> *You might want to check out Robert Somma's Bronx Kenpo Karate Academy.  I believe he is on E. Tremont Aveneu. He is one of Mr. John Sepulveda's students.
> Take care
> Zeke *



E. Tremont far from Manhattan  

Bad neighborhood too  

Manhattan is a little tiny bit safer than Bronx.

Harlem, UPTOWN all bad parts of manhattan, bronx = most of it.


----------



## satans.barber (Aug 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Shinryu _
> 
> *
> 
> ...



Hey Shinryu,

Me and some friends will be in New York in a couple of weeks for the start of a trip, and we're staying at the Skyline Hotel, which it says on the website is "Located in Mid-Manhattan's West Side", is that a bad area? 

The actual address is:

Skyline Hotel
725 Tenth Avenue at 49th Street
New York, New York 10019

I'd rather know now that when I get there!

Thanks,

Ian.

hmm, this should probably be a PM really, oh well I've typed it now...


----------



## Kirk (Aug 16, 2002)

Manhattan Karate Club  
Owner: Gene Eckhart
Address:
   Upper West Side
   New York, NY 10024
   United States
Phone Number: (212) 787-9025
 Head Instructors: Gene Eckhart - 4th degree black belt
Organizations Affiliated: Academy of Kenpo
Kenpo Style: Parker

gene@geneeckhart.com
Last Updated: Jul 1, 2002
Comment: Teaching the complete Kenpo system privately in Manhattan.

--------------------- 

American Black Belt Academy  
Owner: Tom LoVarco
Address:
   4891 Merrick Road
   Massapequa, NY 11762
   United States
Phone Number: 516-795-8531
 Head Instructors: Tom Lovarco & Eddie Spadaro
Organizations Affiliated: WKKA
Kenpo Style: Parker
http://www.americanblackbelt.com
fourfists@aol.com

------------------------------ 

Kemnpo Academy  
Owner: CJS
Address:
   111 East Miller Street
   Elmira, NY 14904
   United States
Phone Number: 1-607-732-1142
 Head Instructors: Caglar Juan Singletary
Organizations Affiliated: D.K.K.A. & Masters
Kenpo Style: Other
http://books.dreambook.com/captcar/captcar.sign.html
captbike@hotmail.com

 -------------------

I found these ones by clicking here.


----------



## Shinryu (Aug 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by satans.barber _
> 
> *
> 
> ...




hEY nO PROBlem...

Mid-town is not a bad area. Not at all. 

But I don't know about that specific place, anything from 100street and up starts getting bad, the baddest in manhattan is harlem. or 100street-155 is the worst, i live in 171street, but theres lots of drug , that's what you'll see.


----------



## Shinryu (Aug 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> 
> *Manhattan Karate Club
> Owner: Gene Eckhart
> ...



Thanks, I saw the Kenpo directory, wow I didn't know NY has such little Kenpo schools, maybe there's Kempo :shrug: 

2 schools of those are far, 
and the 1st one, is private ? too expensive i'd say then.


----------



## Kirk (Aug 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Shinryu _
> 
> *
> and the 1st one, is private ? too expensive i'd say then. *



Private doesn't always mean expensive (right, Mr Farmer?).
Call him up, the worst that will happen is that you can't afford it.
The best is a long developed relationship!


----------



## Shinryu (Aug 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> 
> *
> 
> ...



OkaY. ThAnKz.


----------



## Kirk (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Shinryu _
> 
> *
> 
> OkaY. ThAnKz. *



No prob.  After you speak to him, post whatcha found out! :asian:


----------



## kenpo3631 (Aug 21, 2002)

Bronx Kenpo Karate Academy. 

Mr. Somma is a good friend of mine and is very knowledgeable about the art of Kenpo. He has been a student of Mr. Sepulveda since around 1992 or so.

I understand the Bronx is tough, but that's what makes Mr. Somma's classes unique. He incorporates real world knowledge into his teaching. If nothing else go check him out.


Bronx Kenpo Karate Academy
3432 E. Tremont Ave
Bronx, NY

(718) 828-6288

E-mail

:asian:


----------



## Zeke (Aug 21, 2002)

In regards to Mr. Somma , I can only agree with you :asian: 
Take care
Zeke


----------



## Shinryu (Sep 5, 2002)

I'll see how it goes.

First I gotta get straight in SCHOOL. then I can join.


----------



## Mastershay (Jul 15, 2009)

Does anyone know if Mr. Somma's school is still in operation? I haven't been able to find anything online about it.


----------

